# Injecting, Please help!!



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hope someone can help  

I did my injection in a rush tonight because my mum and dad had turned up and I had left them down stairs while I was doing it.

As I injected it was hurting more than normal and couldn't understand why at first but then realised half way through I hadn't pushed all the air out of my needle before injecting      

I have a lump in my leg a bit bigger than normal and it's a bit sore, Im worried now, Dont know what could happen if you inject air, can it be dangerous or will it just absorb into my body and be OK?  

Has anyone done this before and was it OK? 

A worried Nicky x  x x


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi Nicky

Try not to worry hun Dave did that to me a few times too and my tummy did swell a bit but soon went infact it was the month i got my bfp he did it and i swore he did it in badness   but i got results in the end.

Wishing you loads of   

Martine xxx


----------



## Sophsmummy (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi fellow Easter Bunny
Nicky try not to panic.  I spoke to one of the nurses about this at my last appointment and she said it wasn't the end of the world if you didn't get rid of all the bubbles in the needle.  I think it is a problem if you were injecting into a vein. I would just keep giving the area a good rub to break it down.

LOL clarky


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Thanks for your replies Martine and Clarky.  

I did start rubbing as soon as I realised what I had done and you could hear like little bubbles under the skin, It was soo wierd!   It's tender when I rub it but don't know now if thats off the rubbing or the air,   I am soo stupid!!    

Will keep an eye on the lump Martine, Thanks for the PM  and glad to hear I'm not the only one that managed to do it  

x x x


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Martine
Before I started my first cycle, i was really worried about injecting air into myself by accident as I had seen a murder film once when this was the method of dispatch chosen!     . So, I asked the IVF clinic about this specifically and was told you would have to inject much more air than a syringe could hold to have a chance of causing any problems - so don't worry.

PS: my cat is diabetic and I have to give her an insulin injection every morning (using the same kind of syringe as you use for buserelin).  Last week, I managed to inject about 0.05mls of air into her by accident as I hadn't realised there was a big air bubble in the syringe.  (It was early in the morning and still quite dark). She was absolutely fine even though this was proportionately alot more air for a cat than for a human (if that makes sense). 

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Aww hun your not silly we were never giving lessons on how to inject ourselves were we  

 @ hearing the bubbles under the skin & DONT RUB IT IF ITS SORE !!!!!!  

Chat soon hunny

Love Martine xxx


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

Try not to worry too much about it. The Clexane injections that I do, come prefilled and with instructions NOT to take the bubbles and air pockets out, and no matter how much I hate injecting the air, I do it anyway. I have lumps all over...  (I have stopped my injections now though, against docs order.. )


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Thank you for your replys Linda & Ellie 

Martine ~ You wern't shown how to inject  I was shown at the clinic the day I started my first lot of injections, It's been going through my head since my injection about the nurse saying, `Now while this needle is still on push all the air out, You can see it rise above that point there` 

My leg still has a bit of a lump but is going down slowly, It's still sore though  Hopefully it will all be fine in the morning!

Thank you again to all that replied 

Nicky x x x


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Nicky i was shown hun but what i meant was we are not experts at injecting lol

Martine xxx


----------

